# Exotic Pet Owners!



## Guamskyy (Aug 17, 2010)

If any SS.org members are "freaks"(I've been called) because you keep "out of the ordinary"pets, would you kindly post pics of them?

I'll start it off with my ball python Al:


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 17, 2010)

i consider snakes to be normal, because a lot of people have them. Now if you have a goat or a camel(my neighbor has 2 camels) then i consider those exotic.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 17, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> i consider snakes to be normal, because a lot of people have them. Now if you have a goat or a camel(my neighbor has 2 camels) then i consider those exotic.



Well I agree with you too, but people who don't know too much about an animal that's kept as a pet is labeled "exotic."


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 17, 2010)

I owned a Chilean Rose tarantula once. Never again.


----------



## orb451 (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't know if these count, but here's some snakes/lizards I've caught and kept as pets:


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 17, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I owned a Chilean Rose tarantula once. Never again.



I had a tarantula also named Simon. He was a bizznatch dude  I actually got bit by him once! But sadly, he started getting less active and moved slower, he couldn't climb on anything anymore, stopped walking and then died, even though I fed him

I had 2 scorpions too named Scuba Steve and Ted, but my friend wanted them more then me, so I gave them to him and they died for unknown reasons.

I'm going to miss those crazy bugs


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 17, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Don't know if these count, but here's some snakes/lizards I've caught and kept as pets:



Damn dude, I wouldn't mess with a "hot" snake!(Hot in herp talk means venomous,and herp stands for herpetology, which is the study of reptiles and amphibians.) You got serious balls dude


----------



## orb451 (Aug 17, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Damn dude, I wouldn't mess with a "hot" snake!(Hot in herp talk means venomous,and herp stands for herpetology, which is the study of reptiles and amphibians.) You got serious balls dude



Hadn't heard that term before  Hot that is, Herpetology I'm aware of though... 

And that's why the poor snake's neck is wrenched like that, trying to hold him and take a picture with my other hand. Let me just tell you, that snake was PISSSSSSED. Rattlers are fascinating to me because of the danger, but also because they've got balls of steel too. That little fucker wouldn't move for ANYTHING. He was holding his ground the whole time. I actually stopped to get him relocated off the road so he wouldn't get run over.

EDIT: I caught and kept 3 baby rattlers a few years back and another adult rattler as pets for a bit. They make great pets! Same way a loaded gun makes a great center piece on the kitchen table


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2010)

I have no pictures of my pets, as they have all died and I haven't got any new ones since.

I used to own a leopard gecko, an axolotl and some African clawed toads. I'd love to get another axolotl, they are lovely little creatures.


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally read the thread title as "Erotic Pet Owners!" and got confused.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 17, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I have no pictures of my pets, as they have all died and I haven't got any new ones since.
> 
> I used to own a leopard gecko, an axolotl and some African clawed toads. I'd love to get another axolotl, they are lovely little creatures.



I've always wanted a leopard gecko, I was about to get one but pussied out and got scorpions, should of got the geckos ....

Damn an axolotl? Those things creep me out, but they are very fascinating! I plan on getting my masters in biology, and be a reptile house curator at the zoo or be a herpetologist, but I'm *TERRIFIED* of amphibians.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 17, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Rattlers are fascinating to me because of the danger, but also because they've got balls of steel too. That little fucker wouldn't move for ANYTHING. He was holding his ground the whole time. I actually stopped to get him relocated off the road so he wouldn't get run over.



Yeah man, if you pose a threat to the rattler, the only priority in it's life in that very moment is to stand it's ground and defend itself. If I was in a situation where I encountered at rattler, you'd bet a thousand bucks I would high tail out of there right after I took some pics


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 17, 2010)

I watched my friends lizard once, does that count?


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 17, 2010)

Psychobuddy_101 said:


> I watched my friends lizard once, does that count?



If you got a picture, why the hell not?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 17, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> i consider snakes to be normal, because a lot of people have them. Now if you have a goat or a camel(my neighbor has 2 camels) then i consider those exotic.



My mom had a few goats for a while. I fucking hated those things. 

The Billy (whom we named Billy...) was fun sometimes...he would headbutt the living shit out of you. He pretty much flipped my dad over one time.

But, they ate the bark off of our trees in the backyard, killing them. 10, beautiful evergreens, dead. Sonsofbitches.


That's about it for "exotic" pets for us though. We rescue dogs and cats, so we don't really have any more money to take care of cooler animals


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 31, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Damn dude, I wouldn't mess with a "hot" snake!(Hot in herp talk means venomous,and herp stands for herpetology, which is the study of reptiles and amphibians.) You got serious balls dude



Semi-bump;

Hot snakes has a whole different meaning where I come from. 

On topic;

I had a friend in elementary school who had a Komodo Dragon and a Monitor Lizard as pets. He didn't tell me about them at first; we went in his backyard and I nearly shat myself. They were in pens, but still freakin' scary.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a parrot!


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm at my work computer so I can't access my pics, but I used to have two lobsters and a shrimp in a tank i n my dorm room. Me and my room mate bought the whole tank and everything as a joke..

I had to feed them live fish, and the feeder fish eventually contaminated the water so everything died in there. I was a horrible pet owner. Anyway, here are some google pics:

Shrimp





lobster:






My romate, Mark, also caught a Walleye that he tried to keep in a tank as a pet, but it was way too big and died.

Walleye (Mark's wasn't this big though):


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hell ya orb! Me and my buddy Jason used to go on snake expeditions/hunts a while back in the woods of my parents backyard here in TX. Every single time we'd find one too! It usually wouldnt take more than 10 or 15 mins till we would come face to face with rattle snakes, tarantulas, or scorpions. Just as you, my friend knew how to handle them all, and he'd make a great point of putting them right up to your face so you could get a good look 

I'll never forget the time we traded someone 4 marijuana plants for a high-yellow python (high yellow means it had bright colors and would have been used for mating) and a rainbow boa. 2 of the most awesome and beautiful snakes I've ever seen. Two months later, we realize the snakes were stolen from an exotic pet store and we had to give em back 
Needless to say we snuck into the persons yard who we got the snakes from and dug up 3 out of 4 plants (1 was dying) and split.

EDIT: the owner of the pet store felt bad because my friend had grown close to the yellow python, so he GAVE him a baby yellow python for free (not as bright tho) as a good deed for returning the snakes.

SUPER EDIT: baby snakes WILL bite anything you put in front of them! And if its a poisonous baby snake, they can do more harm to you in less time because they are often so scared that they dont know when to stop pumping venom into you.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 1, 2010)

A queen Xenomorph












We had to give this one away when she gave birth to it... Poor thing 












On a more serious note though... I would actually LOVE to have a queen xenomorph as a pet, like the one they had in Alien: Resurrection 

Now, to contribute to the thread, my dad's friend used to have a massive boa constrictor like this one






He kept her in a massive water tank most of the time, in which she fit perfectly, and fed her live rabbits like every 2 months hahaha


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 1, 2010)

Noice! And yeah I know a baby snake will bite anything, you would do the same thing if some giant came to you and picked you up to show off to your friends.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 1, 2010)

I have one of these:






One of these:





One of these:





One:





2 of these:





Aaaaand two of these:


----------



## daybean (Sep 2, 2010)

some tincs ...


----------



## daybean (Sep 2, 2010)

rattlers are not good pets. but i cant get rid of them.




Mindcrime1204 said:


> Hell ya orb! Me and my buddy Jason used to go on snake expeditions/hunts a while back in the woods of my parents backyard here in TX. Every single time we'd find one too! It usually wouldnt take more than 10 or 15 mins till we would come face to face with rattle snakes, tarantulas, or scorpions. Just as you, my friend knew how to handle them all, and he'd make a great point of putting them right up to your face so you could get a good look
> 
> I'll never forget the time we traded someone 4 marijuana plants for a high-yellow python (high yellow means it had bright colors and would have been used for mating) and a rainbow boa. 2 of the most awesome and beautiful snakes I've ever seen. Two months later, we realize the snakes were stolen from an exotic pet store and we had to give em back
> Needless to say we snuck into the persons yard who we got the snakes from and dug up 3 out of 4 plants (1 was dying) and split.
> ...


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 4, 2010)

daybean said:


> some tincs ...



Nice man! If that is one of the poison frogs, don't they lose their toxicity in captivity or something like that? Right now, I'm GASing for a chameleon, just saying


----------



## MikeH (Sep 4, 2010)

So you actually have CAS. Not GAS.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 4, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Nice man! If that is one of the poison frogs, don't they lose their toxicity in captivity or something like that? Right now, I'm GASing for a chameleon, just saying


 
If I remember correctly, poison arrow frogs get their poison from the ants they eat, and so aren't poisonous in captivity.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> If I remember correctly, poison arrow frogs get their poison from the ants they eat, and so aren't poisonous in captivity.



Well I was sorta right?


----------



## apexiwildchild (Sep 4, 2010)

nice thread!..well,i have a red tail boa,iguana and a bearded dragon..


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 4, 2010)

apexiwildchild said:


> nice thread!..well,i have a red tail boa,iguana and a bearded dragon..



I have a bearded dragon as well, just haven't post up pics. I also have another ball python.


----------



## daybean (Sep 4, 2010)

i have 9 poison dart frogs which i feed everything. sometimes even ants. mainlly just fruit flies and small spring tails. if they have any skin toxins it is very little. but in general all frogs have some type of deffense skin toxin. looking to get a a python soon, but the one i want is 5000 bucks, so i think ill have to wait a couple of years before prices fall a little or go to a reptile show with some better pricing.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 5, 2010)

daybean said:


> i have 9 poison dart frogs which i feed everything. sometimes even ants. mainlly just fruit flies and small spring tails. if they have any skin toxins it is very little. but in general all frogs have some type of deffense skin toxin. looking to get a a python soon, but the one i want is 5000 bucks, so i think ill have to wait a couple of years before prices fall a little or go to a reptile show with some better pricing.



What python are you looking at?


----------



## RenegadeDave (Sep 5, 2010)

I have an African Grey Parrot, but nobody considers him too exotic.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 6, 2010)

daybean said:


> i have 9 poison dart frogs which i feed everything. sometimes even ants. mainlly just fruit flies and small spring tails. if they have any skin toxins it is very little. but in general all frogs have some type of deffense skin toxin. looking to get a a python soon, but the one i want is 5000 bucks, so i think ill have to wait a couple of years before prices fall a little or go to a reptile show with some better pricing.


 

Emerald Tree Python? Those are t3h sekz! Takes more effort to take care of them though since they need a large upright cage and a misting system.


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 6, 2010)

^ There are no Emerald tree pythons.
There are Emerald Tree Boas
and Green tree pythons. 

I love both snakes.. 

The Emerald Tree Boa is a larger snake full grown and is one of the only snakes with larger teeth in the front "Fangs" that have no poison... They use the larger teeth for catching birds and such in mid flight.

Im sure a 10 ft Emerald Tree boa would leave you with a nasty bite that you may need stitches..... 

Look up pictures of Green Tree Pythons.. They are just as beautiful .. My favorite are the Aru green tree pythons.. 

Crazy fact* GTP's are born either bright yellow or a burgundy red color.. they change their color to green as they mature.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is my parrot taking a nap. Sorry for crappy iPhone picture.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 6, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> ^ There are no Emerald tree pythons.
> There are Emerald Tree Boas
> and Green tree pythons.
> 
> ...



Nice, someone else who is pretty educated in Chondros! I would love to own both a Chondro or an Emerald Tree Boa. The ETB has a massive head, so it looks way more scarier than a GTP would. For GTPs, I prefer the Merauke or Sorong lines. And also, with ETBs, they are usually born red, and sometimes yellow, and then turn green when they mature. It's opposite for Chondros, being born usually yellow, and occasionally red.


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 6, 2010)

I also love the color variety of Amazon Tree Boas... Just so Fucking Beautiful!


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 6, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I also love the color variety of Amazon Tree Boas... Just so Fucking Beautiful!



Their color morphs are ridiculous too! I love the candy cane and halloween phase ATBs, and not to mention, they're cheap too! The only downside is that they can get pretty aggressive and have specific humidity needs, but I can deal with that! The next reptile show I'm going to go, I'm going to have to take pics and post them up here!


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I gave away my common pythons to friends and plan to get tree boas and GTP's. 

They are more of a "Look, dont touch" animal because of more agressive nature, but they are so fucking beautiful!












I love the Green Tree Pythons "GTP"S" with blue on them!




and the ones with chrome looking eyes!
Now for
amazon tree boas!


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Am I the only person getting some serious GAS for a snake?... Or "SAS", if you will?... I've always wanted one, but this thread just made it 10x worse.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 7, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Am I the only person getting some serious GAS for a snake?... Or "SAS", if you will?... I've always wanted one, but this thread just made it 10x worse.



Trust me man, I've had SAS every since I laid eyes on a Green Tree Python or Amazon Tree Boa


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 7, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I gave away my common pythons to friends and plan to get tree boas and GTP's.
> 
> They are more of a "Look, dont touch" animal because of more agressive nature, but they are so fucking beautiful!
> 
> ...



You can still hold them, unless you want to get bit  But if it was me, I would have to hold them at least once. If I wanted an animal that I can't react with, I should get a venomous snake, do you know what I mean? But I just checked prices on ATBs, I think the orange and red ones are in the same boat with being around 200 bucks, and normals are as low as 35. GTPs are still hella expensive with the cheapest being like 250 bucks.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Sep 7, 2010)

Isn't it sad that because you love these animals you buy them and rob them of a chance to live a full live in their natural habitat? I know most of these animals are born in captivity to be sold but that still doesn't make it right. Same goes for any other non-domesticated animals.

I'm not saying that you guys don't treat your pets right but I know I wouldn't like to live in captivity.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 7, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> My mom had a few goats for a while. I fucking hated those things.


 
I swear to God I thought you said I hated fucking those things

Anyway....the list

Asian Water Monitor
Savannah Monitor
Argentine Tegu
Blood python
Red Tail Boa
Mexican King
6 Ball pythons
Pirahnas, sting rays, sharks (not the same tank obviously)
Sugar Gliders
Sand Boa
bunch of other snakes, geckos and lizards


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 7, 2010)

DrunkyMunky said:


> Isn't it sad that because you love these animals you buy them and rob them of a chance to live a full live in their natural habitat? I know most of these animals are born in captivity to be sold but that still doesn't make it right. Same goes for any other non-domesticated animals.
> 
> I'm not saying that you guys don't treat your pets right but I know I wouldn't like to live in captivity.


 
I know if i did not buy one of these animals someone else would.. The same numbers would be born and sold in captivity. I feel pride knowing one will liive a long comfortable life with me because I endlessly educate myself on their needs. I feel like im taking an animal out of the "Pet trade" and careing for them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 7, 2010)

DrunkyMunky said:


> Isn't it sad that because you love these animals you buy them and rob them of a chance to live a full live in their natural habitat? I know most of these animals are born in captivity to be sold but that still doesn't make it right. Same goes for any other non-domesticated animals.
> 
> I'm not saying that you guys don't treat your pets right but I know I wouldn't like to live in captivity.


 
Animals care about survival and only that. If they have a cushty little place they can live free from predators, with free food, water and well looked after, well thats a pretty sweet deal for any animal. Sure, you'd never want to remove them from their habitat and a healthy wild population must be maintained, but if an animal is looked after then they really don't care. The only animals that do are those with a bit more intelligence, such as some mammals or dolphins etc. In those cases, I do think it is unfair. But for a snake who rarely moves unless it has to, it's no biggie. 


Also I looked after some tree boas at a zoo once, and helped feed them. They are stunning. Also cleaned out some green anacondas, which are the smelliest animals I have ever been near.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 7, 2010)

DrunkyMunky said:


> Isn't it sad that because you love these animals you buy them and rob them of a chance to live a full live in their natural habitat? I know most of these animals are born in captivity to be sold but that still doesn't make it right. Same goes for any other non-domesticated animals.
> 
> I'm not saying that you guys don't treat your pets right but I know I wouldn't like to live in captivity.


 
I can't tell if my snakes are sad are not....but come to think of it they never smile. 

I agree with you for small cages that do not take into account an animal's need to move (Do you know what a bitch it is to give a water monitor a suitable habitat?) and I don't believe in keeping nonsocial birds in cages (ie canaries, finches and things like that) Parrots are cool because they don't seem to need to fly as much and can be socialized as part of the family


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 7, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Animals care about survival and only that. If they have a cushty little place they can live free from predators, with free food, water and well looked after, well thats a pretty sweet deal for any animal. Sure, you'd never want to remove them from their habitat and a healthy wild population must be maintained, but if an animal is looked after then they really don't care. The only animals that do are those with a bit more intelligence, such as some mammals or dolphins etc. In those cases, I do think it is unfair. But for a snake who rarely moves unless it has to, it's no biggie.
> 
> 
> Also I looked after some tree boas at a zoo once, and helped feed them. They are stunning. Also cleaned out some green anacondas, which are the smelliest animals I have ever been near.



+1 With a reptile in general, they're an animal that CAN be kept properly with no love. Sure the reason why you got them in the first place is because you like them, but still, changed water every day and a mouse or rat once a week or bugs everyday, and a suitable habitat is the barebone minimum to owning one. Snakes rarely leave their hide spot, and if you let a huge 15 ft. retic, burm, or anaconda loose in a 20 ft. room, they would curl up in the corner and stay there, instead of actually exploring the room. If you were to live like a snake would, you would be the creepy neighbor who never gets out of the house, only for food once a week or every other week

And also, +1 for anacondas being smelly animals. I went to a reptile show in San Diego and was at the large snakes section, and they had a 10 ft anaconda in a terrarium. It smelt like piss.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 7, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> +1 With a reptile in general, they're an animal that CAN be kept properly with no love. Sure the reason why you got them in the first place is because you like them, but still, changed water every day and a mouse or rat once a week or bugs everyday, and a suitable habitat is the barebone minimum to owning one. Snakes rarely leave their hide spot, and if you let a huge 15 ft. retic, burm, or anaconda loose in a 20 ft. room, they would curl up in the corner and stay there, instead of actually exploring the room. If you were to live like a snake would, you would be the creepy neighbor who never gets out of the house, only for food once a week or every other week
> 
> And also, +1 for anacondas being smelly animals. I went to a reptile show in San Diego and was at the large snakes section, and they had a 10 ft anaconda in a terrarium. It smelt like piss.


 
Yeah man they obviously need to be treated with respect and given everything they need, but cold-blooded animals don't move around much as you say. They probably prefer captivity. 

Yeah, well imagine having to clean out their pool. Seeing as they spend 90% of there time in the water, thats where they shit and everything, so it all seeps to the bottom and makes the water stagnant. Not fun to do that when you have 2 anacondas and a boa staring you down in a small tank.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 9, 2010)

Always love exotic pets, currently I have a Leopard Geko called bob, my brother was always a huge pet guy though and while living with us he had:-
Praying Mantis
Taratula (not sure of the breed but it had yellow knees)
2 African Grey Parrots (very interesting birds these, amazing how intelligent they are)
Breeding pair of Rainbow Pythons
Pair of Jungle Pythons 
Single Royal (?) Python, (Very cool snake, well domesticated)
Pair of Chemeleons.

He did work in a reptile shop for some time hence getting very heavily involed, although each pet was very interesting to what hunt/eat and to handle


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm stoked on this thread. I can't own as many exotic pets as I would like because my parents fucking flip. I probably know about some exotic pets more than the owners do, especially a lot of the ones I've come into contact with.

I keep a lot of fish. I don't have any extremely "exotic" fish, but I've kept a few oddballs. I mainly keep cichlids, but I love all big fish, vicious fish, and anything out of the ordinary. I have a Malawi tank and a tank with a giant Parachromis dovi and a Trachycorystes trachycorystes.

These are not my pictures:










Here are other fish I've kept in the tank at one point or another (my pictures)...

Amphilophus citrinellus (rest in peace, ). He was the reason I bought my largest tank :




















Wild Caught Crenicichla lenticulatus (rest in peace ):










Panaque nigrolineatus (rest in peace, ):





Here she is with my old Hoplias malabaricus (again, rest in peace ):





I didn't have the Hoplias very long because when I got my Amphilophus he was a bastard and killed everything. I want another one because they're fucking cool.

I want another royal panaque because they're beautiful. Mine was absolutely huge and loved to eat everything.

I've had poison dart frogs (Dendobates) as well!

When I move out, my next tank will be for dwarf lionfish, an eel, and possibly a trigger. I want to grab a puffer or two as well. I've got some other ideas in mind for some dwarf snakeheads, arowana, cichla, datnoids, and other large bastards. There are so many crazy fish I intend on owning.

I definitely want to get some reptiles/snakes as well. I have a lot of built up knowledge and need to put it to use. I'm not the type of person to go into pet stores and argue with the workers there, but if I ever talk to them (which I try not to), I usually end up laughing the entire way home.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a ladder goat once...


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 9, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I'm stoked on this thread. I can't own as many exotic pets as I would like because my parents fucking flip. I probably know about some exotic pets more than the owners do, especially a lot of the ones I've come into contact with.
> 
> I keep a lot of fish. I don't have any extremely "exotic" fish, but I've kept a few oddballs. I mainly keep cichlids, but I love all big fish, vicious fish, and anything out of the ordinary. I have a Malawi tank and a tank with a giant Parachromis dovi and a Trachycorystes trachycorystes.
> 
> ...



Nice fish! Back in Guam, my dad had about 13 tanks of fish, with 10 of them being 50 gal. drums cut in half and were outside. We used rain water for the tanks and sometimes put water in our selves. We had a lot of fish before we moved, we had swordtails, guppies, mickey mouse tails, bettas, eels, angel fish, and I can keep going on. We even had a pond for raising tilapia! But yeah, I'm definitely stoked about the thought of having my own house and having all the pets the city can let me have


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 17, 2010)

NEW PICS! Mods, find it in your heart to not get mad at me for bumping


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 17, 2010)

I only have a one-eyed trouser snake, no pics sorry.


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 17, 2010)

My legions at present:

1.0 Jungle Carpet Python
1.0 Coastal Carpet Python
1.1 Diamond/Jungle Jag siblings
0.1 Spotted Python
0.1 Ball Python
0.1 Leopard Gecko

plus about a dozen tarantulas & my two giant centipedes.

I was up to 90+ tarantulas and a shitload of other bugs, but I trimmed the collection heavily and plan to keep it at a more manageable number.

I started a thread about my tarantulas on here last year, check it out for sweet pics: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/94422-tarantulas-and-other-exotic-pets-56k-nightmare.html No need to bump it since we have this thread going. 

Here's a couple pics with two of my Carpet Pythons.


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't have any exotic pets - just cats - but I do like snakes and it's cool to see how many people here have them! Awesome pictures!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 18, 2010)

t'd be awesome.

Screw having one as a pet, I just want to be one 

The most exotic thing I've ever had was a hedgehog for like half an hour - I saved it's life


----------



## bostjan (Oct 18, 2010)

Necco Bird

He's a yellow-sided green-cheeked conure. He can say "Necco," "good," "tweet," and "that," plus he will combine any of those words with "bird," like "Necco bird," "good bird," or "that bird." No one taught him to say "that." He's very sweet when he wants to be, but he can also be rotten- he likes to tear up anything he can get his beak on.

In the past, I've had a garter snake, five pet rats, and a robin.
The snake was extremely docile. I was about seven years old when I had him and he never bit me.
Of the five rats, I was absolutely floored at how smart the first one was. My wife got her from someone who was moving away and could no longer keep her. Then we got two more. One was really sweet, but not that smart, and the other was kind of skiddish. My wife got the last two, which were from the same litter. Those two were like thourough-bred for shows (who knew that people had rat shows?) It was a wonderful experience having the rats, but since they only live 2-3 years, it was tough bonding with them only to have to let go soon after.
The robin fell out of the nest and had to be fed with a syringe. I actually thought he was a blue jay until he grew feathers.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 18, 2010)

jeremyb said:


> I only have a one-eyed trouser snake, no pics sorry.



 Snakes are only considered exotic if they are 4 feet long and over!


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 22, 2010)

A friend of the family has a blue and yellow Macaw that is easily 50+ years old. It came in on a cargo ship when she was a little girl. I don't remember how she got it, but she's in her 50's and it's still going strong. She's been with the same guy since high school and only in the last few years has Jojo (the Macaw) started liking him.

He's an awesome fucking bird that I need to get pictures of. He has his own room in the house with all of his toys and shit. He sleeps in his cage in a closet, but he roams free throughout the day. He isn't clipped, but since he doesn't really fly. He'll soar from higher areas, but he he prefers climbing and jumping.

In the summer, they open the window in his room and stick one of the branches of his perches outside so he can fresh air. If Margie (owner) is smoking on the deck, he walks out, looks at her, and pretends he is coughing so she'll smoke somewhere else.

When they have pizza, he hops off his perch, walks down the hall way, hops on the table, opens the box, and grabs the little dough ball in the middle. It's awesome because he grabs and says, "That's mine!" Then he walks away.

If you say, "Jojo, it's time to sweep!" then start chasing him with a broom, he'll grab it and actually put it out of your hands. He's pretty fucking strong.

He's got a pretty bad temper and swears a lot. I fucking want him. I would love to get a huge parrot, but I'd be scared it would outlive me. Some of them require another person they are comfortable with and can be around otherwise they get lonely and stop eating.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2010)

I always thought it would be cool to own a snake, but I could never justify owning a pet that I couldn't cuddle with and have sleep in my bed with me.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 22, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I always thought it would be cool to be a pet for a bad ass snake, but I could never admit to be a pet that a bad ass snake could cuddle with and have sleep in his bed with him.



Fixed!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh, fuck! There's a Reptile expo here tomorrow. I might go before or after the slam jam.


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 23, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I always thought it would be cool to own a snake, but I could never justify owning a pet that I couldn't cuddle with and have sleep in my bed with me.



You could look into Ball Pythons, Spotted Pythons, Children's Pythons or Sand Boas - all very docile snakes that stay fairly small and have simple care requirements. They won't cuddle in your bed with you, but any of these snakes will chill out with you and just enjoy curling up in the palm of your hand. 

A Woma is another awesomely laid back snake, they get a fair bit bigger than the ones listed above and cost a hell of a lot more, but they're so relaxed and calm, you can't help but love them.

Corn snakes/King snakes/Milk snakes are all good entry-level snakes, but they are Colubrids and are generally more high-strung than boas/pythons.

I'm trying to think of some clever joke about JJ & the Children's Python, but I've got nothing.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 24, 2010)

maxident213 said:


> You could look into Ball Pythons, Spotted Pythons, Children's Pythons or Sand Boas - all very docile snakes that stay fairly small and have simple care requirements. They won't cuddle in your bed with you, but any of these snakes will chill out with you and just enjoy curling up in the palm of your hand.
> 
> A Woma is another awesomely laid back snake, they get a fair bit bigger than the ones listed above and cost a hell of a lot more, but they're so relaxed and calm, you can't help but love them.
> 
> ...



I recommend ball pythons as the best starter snake, but with one flaw...ball pythons are finicky eaters and will stop eating for no apparent reason, which always pisses me off. I held a kingsnake and I like how colubrids like to explore, I might just get one for the hell of it, but after I get my crested gecko There is also another reptile show this saturday, so be expecting new pics next week!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2010)

I want a New Caledonian Giant Gecko 







OMG CUTEST CRESTED GECKO EVARRRRRRRRRR!!!!








guambomb832 said:


>


 
They get fucking huge. No way I could own one of those, not unless I lived with a couple other strong lads who might be able to save me if it decided it was hungry.


----------



## Guamskyy (Dec 29, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I want a New Caledonian Giant Gecko


 
I was planning on buying one of those dude! I think I have enough money for it as well, so it's either this or 2 more designer crested geckos


----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2010)

That's the biggest gecko I've ever seen!

Why can't you cuddle with a snake? I had a pet garter snake when I was about six-ish. It was just one that I found near my uncle's house in the woods, yet it was very docile. I guess I might have just picked a really friendly one. I only kept it for a week or so before my dad made me return it back to the woods. I never named it, or knew if it was a male or female, but at that age, all I cared about was having a "pet" snake.

My parents had some weird pets when I was growing up- robins, pidgeons, frogs... I don't recall any of them being anything less than cuddly and docile. Probably friendlier than some of the dogs they've had.


----------



## fuzzboy (Dec 30, 2010)

We've got two horses and two cows that we let the neighboring farm owner keep on our property, and a fat rooster with a limp that spends all day sleeping or eating.
They also used to have a parrot that lived in a tree outside that liked drinking wine and passing out, which meant someone had to carry the little bastard indoors if it was cold. They have a cat now, so one of my uncles who lives in town keeps the parrot for it's safety. He also used to imitate the sounds you made that told the cows you were going to milk them, so one day you might pull up and see 6 or 7 cows under a tree just chillin, with the parrot in the tree still whistlin at them.

Not really exotic animals, but I'm gonna assume "exotic" means "not a dog or cat" in this thread


----------



## TheWreck (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are video's of my baby ball python, he have grown alot since that video.

And my adult green ameiva.

I also have a chinese water dragon and my girlfriend have a green iguana.
Before i also had a leopard gecko and emperor scorpion.

Keith Merrow soundtrack included!


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice dude, check my video out :


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm going to have to post pictures of the animals my buddy Justin has owned/owns. Last time I saw him he had 14 snakes, among many fish, Tincts, and fuck knows what else. Apparently he had baby alligators (or crocodiles) in a kiddy pool once upon a time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 1, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Why can't you cuddle with a snake? I had a pet garter snake when I was about six-ish. It was just one that I found near my uncle's house in the woods, yet it was very docile. I guess I might have just picked a really friendly one. I only kept it for a week or so before my dad made me return it back to the woods. I never named it, or knew if it was a male or female, but at that age, all I cared about was having a "pet" snake.


 
Theres a 12 year old boy in India I believe, who hand reared a wild python from a young age. Now grown up and well over 10 feet long (minimum length for a snake to kill a human), they are never separated. They even sleep together, and the python wraps around the boy for body warmth.


----------



## Unto The Sky (Jan 1, 2011)

My crested Gecko Vernon as a baby 






Yemen Chameleon, Zena. 

Also have 2 Leopard Geckos and 4 herman tortoises. Going to get a hognose snake next


----------



## MikeH (Jan 1, 2011)

My fish just had a batch of hybrid fry, which you could call exotic. They're a cross between a Blood Red Parrot and Cyanoguttatus cichlid, which should result in something similar to this:





If so, I'll be rolling in dough. These babies sell for about $120 when a decent size, and I have about 40 fry.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 1, 2011)

Fuuuuuck...I need to get into fish breeding.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Theres a 12 year old boy in India I believe, who hand reared a wild python from a young age. Now grown up and well over 10 feet long (minimum length for a snake to kill a human), they are never separated. They even sleep together, and the python wraps around the boy for body warmth.



It's stories like that that make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Its me hope that one day I will find a big, fuzzy, docile and friendly tarantula the size of a dog that I can treat like one too. For now, I'm stuck with her.

I don't have any more recent ones, but when she finally comes out of her hiding spot under her log I'll take a new one. She WAAYYYY bigger now seeing as this picture is almost a year old and she's a different color scheme as well. Rather than a brown and orange mix, she's blue and pink.


----------



## Unto The Sky (Jan 2, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> It's stories like that that make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Its me hope that one day I will find a big, fuzzy, docile and friendly tarantula the size of a dog that I can treat like one too. For now, I'm stuck with her.
> 
> I don't have any more recent ones, but when she finally comes out of her hiding spot under her log I'll take a new one. She WAAYYYY bigger now seeing as this picture is almost a year old and she's a different color scheme as well. Rather than a brown and orange mix, she's blue and pink.



She looks really nice! I'd love a tarantula, but my girlfriend hasn't just drawn the line there....she's built a great huge brick wall there. Never gonna happen! haha


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 3, 2011)

I want a Grey Fox or a Fennec Fox badly.


----------



## TheWreck (Jan 3, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> Nice dude, check my video out :





I try to feed my python with dead heated food....but he never want to it them.....so now I have a mouse cattle! But I will need to upgrade to rats soon...

But I must keep the mouse to feed the water dragon and the ameiva.

Next exotic pet is going to be an Argentina B&W Tegu!


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 3, 2011)

TheWreck said:


> I try to feed my python with dead heated food....but he never want to it them.....so now I have a mouse cattle! But I will need to upgrade to rats soon...
> 
> But I must keep the mouse to feed the water dragon and the ameiva.
> 
> Next exotic pet is going to be an Argentina B&W Tegu!


 
You gotta be persistent... but my snake just looked at the dead mouse(I started him on mice) and struck! And I guess if it's food, my snake will eat it.... He's just like me


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 13, 2011)

My Parachromis dovii. Go ahead and tell him he's not exotic.













Excuse the dirt in this picture, he was attacking a piece of shrimp:










In the third picture, you can see the belly of my Trachycorystes trachycorystes. That's his little shack.


----------



## neoclassical (Jan 13, 2011)

We had to get a pet to get our older (4) daughter to sleep in her own room. One of my wife's coworkers had a leopard gecko that needed a new home so Danica got her own "baby dragon" she decided to call Yngwie to take care of and talk to when she wakes up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 13, 2011)

orb451 said:


> EDIT: I caught and kept 3 baby rattlers a few years back and another adult rattler as pets for a bit. They make great pets! Same way a loaded gun makes a great center piece on the kitchen table



I've been known to have a loaded gun laying around the house here and there... 

Not sure I could deal w/ a rattle snake in my house, though. At least I know what "triggers" a gun.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to work at a zoo, and one of the guys their had a defanged Gaboon viper as a pet. They have the largest fangs of any snake, around the size of your thumb, and can reach 6 feet.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2011)

Question: Any experienced Ball Python breeders? I'm looking to get into the business. Seems to be profitable, plus I fucking love snakes.


----------



## Hallic (Jan 16, 2011)

i once had a flying spaghetti monster. But before i had the chance to learn it how to fly it escaped.. which was really awkward when i was putting up flyers in the neighbourhood.





more seriously: love birds... (the one with wings and the one without )


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2011)

Been meaning to keep an FSM for quite some time. Super rare around these parts, though. And hella expensive.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 19, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Question: Any experienced Ball Python breeders? I'm looking to get into the business. Seems to be profitable, plus I fucking love snakes.


 
When starting up, it won't be easy. I can imagine you'll be bombarbed with new problems that you may have never dealt with before, like health problems, financial issues, etc for example. I think to get the business going, you have to make the base morphs that sell for less than or equal to 500 bucks, because that's is where all the money is at in the ball python business.


----------

